
Garmin outage official statement - manuelmagic
http://garmin.com/outage
======
manuelmagic
No mention about the ransomware.

Also no informations about flygarmin.com.

They do confirm that “inReach SOS and messaging remain fully functional and
are not impacted by the outage“ though.

Of course, also no mention about when the service will be restored.

